# Taste of the Wild Changes?



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Crystal's breeder called me today to ask if I'd noticed any changes in Crystal. We both feed our dogs TotW and she'd noticed that her dogs were all drinking more, their poop was bigger and Dexter's black patches in his coat were looking more brownish (odd for winter). She checked her bags of TotW and noticed that salt is now an ingredient and is fairly high up in the list. She had older pamphlets lying around, complete with ingredient list, and salt was never in there before. Salt is not yet listed in the ingredient list at the Dog Food Analysis site, either.

TotW also includes "natural flavor." I'm not sure if it was always there, but here's what TotW says about it:



> Flavor (natural)
> Natural ingredient that is applied to the outside of the kibble to enhance the flavor and acceptance of the dry pet food. Can be from vegetable, chicken, lamb, or pork sources. *(It does not contain MSG.)* Examples are Brewer's dried yeast, parsley, assorted smoked meats, *hydrolyzed proteins* (processed so the average molecular weight of the protein is too small to be detected by the immune system which helps avoid adverse reactions in allergic pets. There is no intact protein from the chicken, lamb, or pork.)


And what Wikipedia says about MSG:



> Monosodium glutamate is one of several forms of glutamic acid found in foods, in large part because glutamic acid, being an amino acid, is pervasive in nature. Glutamic acid and its salts can also be present in a wide variety of other additives, including *hydrolyzed vegetable proteins*, autolyzed yeast, hydrolyzed yeast, yeast extract, soy extracts, and protein isolate, which must be labeled with these common and usual names. Since 1998, these cannot be included in the term "spices and flavorings". The food additives disodium inosinate and disodium guanylate, which are ribonucleotides, are usually used in synergy with monosodium glutamate-containing ingredients.
> 
> *The FDA considers labels such as "No MSG" or "No Added MSG" to be misleading if the food contains ingredients that are sources of free glutamate, such as hydrolyzed protein.* In 1993, the FDA proposed adding the phrase "(contains glutamate)" to the common or usual names of certain protein hydrolysates that contain substantial amounts of glutamate.


So that worries me a little bit... I don't want Crystal eating free glutamate.

Her breeder is writing TotW to ask when (and why) the salt was added. Does anyone here know anything about that, or about the "natural flavor"?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't know anything. . .but there are rumblings on the cat forum about cats getting sick from a newly opened bag of TOTW. It's not yet known if it's a formula change, a defective batch, or a fluke (cats do get pukey so easily), but it's happened to several members.

Sigh, why do they always do this? You finally find something that works for your pets and bam! they change it.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

We feed our cats TotW, too. Ugh. Did the members keep track of the batch number/best before date/whatever on the "bad" bags?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

No . Everybody had already gotten rid of the bag. I try to keep the bags around long enough to at least see if anyone gets sick, but I suppose most people don't think of it.

I just went and compared a couple bags of cat TOTW that I just bought. One has an exp date of July 2011 and the other Dec 2011. The Dec bag looks different. . .a subtly different shade of green, or it's shinier, maybe? And there is a small difference in the ingredient list--the addition of zinc proteinate, listed about halfway. I wouldn't think a zinc supplement would cause too much trouble, but who knows? Cats are funny. I hope mine don't have an issue when I open that bag.

I don't have 2 bags of dog TOTW to compare to each other.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

I just opened a bag of TOTW just a few days ago and it seems to be fine with the dogs. They don't seem to be drinking more either.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't think Crystal is drinking more, either, but the salt is definitely a new addition anyway, and it is pretty high on the ingredients list. The breeder and I wondered if maybe it was added when they changed over to not using ethoxyquin to preserve their fish (as in, maybe the new preservation method requires salt), but salt is in the lamb formula's ingredient list, too, and it has no fish.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't know about the ingredients in the Sierra Mountain, BUT, I can tell you that the old bag I had was smaller, fatter kibble and this bag is thinner, flatter kibble. I compared them side by side to see the difference.

I don't have the old bag of Sierra Mountain, either--but if it is high salt, I don't want the dogs eating it. Too bad, too...Gracie does so well on it and Gizmo loves it. 

I guess we can wait and see what response you get.

FWIW, here is the ingredient list from the Wetlands formula referenced on Dog Food Advisor:
_Duck, duck meal, chicken meal, egg product, sweet potatoes, peas, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), potatoes, roasted quail, roasted duck, smoked turkey, natural flavor, tomato pomace, ocean fish meal, *salt*, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, Yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid_

Here is the ingredient list from TOTW web site for the same formula:
_Duck, duck meal, chicken meal, egg product, sweet potatoes, peas, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), potatoes, roasted quail, roasted duck, smoked turkey, natural flavor, tomato pomace, ocean fish meal, *salt*, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid._

It looks the same...and the food advisor site was last updated on 10-31-10

I will email TOTW today and ask about the kibble change. I will let you all know what I hear.

ETA: Now that I think about it, Gracie put on the weight after starting on th enew bag of TOTW!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I was always of the understanding that any ingredient listed after the fat is in very small quantities. And every living creature needs a certain amount of salt. So is it really a problem? IDK. They should list the sodium content per serving in milligrams like people food, LOL.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I have 4 bags of TOTW in the basement right now. I have been feeding it right along and have not noticed any difference in the dogs. My dogs always drank a lot so... Hopefully it won't be an issue. This is partly why I always rotate other foods in. I don't want them to only be able to eat one kind of food. This is not the first company to change formulas all of a sudden. Canidae did that awhile back. All of a sudden it had this grainy stuff in it and my dogs wouldn't eat it. I looked at the ingredient list and it was different. I will let my dogs be the judge and I will keep an eye on them.


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

So far TOTW is the only food Aggie hasn't be allergic to we are due for a new bag soon so I will have to keep an eye out.She's always drank a lot of water, and has been having some watery stool the past couple days but she's been outside eating berries again so we aren't concerned about the food being the cause. Stupid berries.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

I know when I bought my first small bag of TotW Pacific Stream, the kibbles were flat and very dark brown with flecks. Then I bought a bigger bag and the kibbles were lighter brown and not as flat. Buffy didn't seem to like it as much as the first small bag. Now that we're on our second 15 lb. bag, the kibbles are flat and dark again. I know that some brands say that kibble appearance can vary from bag to bag, so I just attributed it to that.

Either way, I'm going to keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## Everyday Miracles (Nov 14, 2010)

I bought a new bag of TotW High Prairie today. It is darker than the previous bag, the kibble is bigger and it is flatter. I'm not sure what this means, but it definitely looks different than it did before. Why is there salt and any kind of glutamate in a dog food? If the dogs were willing to eat it without these additives, which are flavor additives, why add it at all? I don't understand the point.

My cats are doing fine on TotW, by the way. No problems at all with the cat food, and I haven't had a chance to notice a difference in Libby on the dog food -- yet. We'll have to see with regard to that. I do know that the Wetlands was making her sick but we assumed that was the duck.

I've been thinking of switching her to Blue since I've found it at the same price as the TotW (which is incredible!). What do you all think?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Alright because I was curious, I went and opened a few bags.  I dump them into a large container in the basement anyway so they stay fresh. They look the same as ever. Still darker brown and smallish kibble. Dogs still think it tastes good too. Carsten even asked for more, not that this is unusual. lol


----------



## Everyday Miracles (Nov 14, 2010)

But the additives would make it taste _better_ Inga. At least to humans. That's why MSG is added to foods, to make it taste better. This worries me because I know that MSG makes _me_ sick and I've been dealing with enough diarrhea lately to last me a good few months at least. lol

You said you had a few bags. Did you purchase them before the changes?


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Everyday Miracles said:


> I bought a new bag of TotW High Prairie today. It is darker than the previous bag, the kibble is bigger and it is flatter. I'm not sure what this means, but it definitely looks different than it did before. Why is there salt and any kind of glutamate in a dog food? If the dogs were willing to eat it without these additives, which are flavor additives, why add it at all? I don't understand the point.
> 
> My cats are doing fine on TotW, by the way. No problems at all with the cat food, and I haven't had a chance to notice a difference in Libby on the dog food -- yet. We'll have to see with regard to that. I do know that the Wetlands was making her sick but we assumed that was the duck.
> 
> I've been thinking of switching her to Blue since I've found it at the same price as the TotW (which is incredible!). What do you all think?


I have to say, I've fed TOTW for quite a while, and haven't noticed a difference in either the dogs or the cats. I'm kind of limited in the foods I can feed, as my epileptic dog seems to start seizuring anytime I use anything with rosemary, and the only premium foods I've found that don't have it are TOTW, Fromms and Solid Gold. Solid gold distribution is sketchy, the dogs looked awful on the Fromms and they look great on the TOTW. And the price is an added bonus.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Everyday Miracles said:


> But the additives would make it taste _better_ Inga. At least to humans. That's why MSG is added to foods, to make it taste better. This worries me because I know that MSG makes _me_ sick and I've been dealing with enough diarrhea lately to last me a good few months at least. lol
> 
> You said you had a few bags. Did you purchase them before the changes?


Nope, I just picked these bags up this past week. I just always pick up 6 bags at a time as it is a bit of a drive. Also, it is a buy 10 get on deal so I get a freebie every other time.  Gotta love that. 

I don't get why anyone would add salt to the dog food unless there was a medical need for some sodium in the food for health reasons. I avoid MSG's as well. I get migraines. I tend to use many other seasonings instead. I don't think the dogs requested more salt. I suspect if they requested anything it would be gravy.


----------



## Everyday Miracles (Nov 14, 2010)

Where are you getting the buy ten get one free deal? I've seen that at Pet Supplies Plus (expensive!) and Uncle Bills (sells puppies). Right now we aren't boycotting UB's because we get stuff for our gliders there that we can't get anywhere else, but I'd really rather find this deal somewhere that doesn't sell pets.

ETA: Inga, what flavor are those bags? I bought some High Prairie _today_ and I checked the label; no nasties in this stuff at all! I wish I'd gotten a thirty pound bag now. I only got a five because we were in a major hurry and I forgot my purse. I buy the dog food out of a specific bank account and without my bank card, I was SOL


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

Miracles--Blue is a great food, but Aggie is horribly allergic to it so we switched from blue to TOTW.They also had a large recall last October but I believe that has all been taken care of (and if we stopped using EVERY recalled food there would be few choices left in life LOL). 

Our kibble looks dark and flat we feed the prairie type. Also, some sodium is needed for all living creatures. I would imagine most our dogs get their salt from treats or bones to be honest, I'm not terribly concerned. And I just looked at the dog food advisor.com and salt has been in the recipe they posted since Oct of 2010. I don't know if that was mentioned, but this does not appear to be a terribly recent change. We are going to continue with TOTW as Aggie loves it and we have had NO allergy issues.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Salt might be added to be sure the dog drinks more water. Dehydration is probably worse than too much sodium but does adding salt so the dog drinks more really helps hydrate him?

Always mix new and old kibble together when you open a new bag. No pet food manufacturer has good enough control to be sure each batch is coming out exactly the same.


----------



## Everyday Miracles (Nov 14, 2010)

Salt will _dehydrate_ a human, so I assume that it's the same for a dog, biologically speaking. My food that I purchased yesterday doesn't have the new additives, and Libby's stools are already firmer (thank heavens!).


----------



## BusyBeards (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi - Here are what might be the old and new TOTW. I got the old off of an internet pet food site. The new is off of the TOTW web site. Don't know when the change occured. Darn it. I was about to switch over ...but not sure what to think now. Maybe time for a call to TOTW to ask WTH is going on? Have not checked their other formulas...
OLD
Bison, venison, lamb meal, chicken meal, egg product, sweat potatoes, peas, potatoes, canola oil, roasted bison, roasted venison, natural flavor, tomato pomace, ocean fish meal, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Saccharomyces cerevesiae fermentation solubles, dried Aspergillus oryzae fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

New
Bison, lamb meal, chicken meal, egg product, sweet potatoes, peas, potatoes, canola oil, roasted bison, roasted venison, natural flavor, tomato pomace, ocean fish meal, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Note that choline chloride is also a salt, so there's it plus "plain" salt in the new ingredient list. "Natural flavor" has always been there, it seems.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't feed TOTW but my son feeds it to his two dogs, I'm going to keep an eye on this thread for updates.


----------



## BusyBeards (Mar 15, 2009)

Hello all -- is it proper to post the reply from the Vet at TOTW here? or should I just give it out on private emails? I don't want to step on any legal toes...


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

BusyBeards said:


> Hello all -- is it proper to post the reply from the Vet at TOTW here? or should I just give it out on private emails? I don't want to step on any legal toes...


If you don't post it here, I'd be interested in seeing it. Thanks!


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I am also waiting on a reply from TOTW--be interested to see what you learned as well.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

It should be fine to post it here... I can't see why not, anyway.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

For those of you on the Sierra Mountain Formula, here is what info I received from TOTW today:

_Thank you for your inquiry. There has been a change to the Sierra Mountain, it just occurred at the end of January though. I'm not sure that the bag that you just purchased would be the new recipe or not. Please reply with the production code and best before date from the bag and I can find out for you. The potato protein had to be replaced with pea protein because of shortage of potato protein (poor crop in Europe)._

She said that the calorie/fat content has not changed.


----------



## BusyBeards (Mar 15, 2009)

My response about the High Prairie dry formula:
_
Thank you for your inquiry. These formula changes were made last May/June. The fresh venison was replaced with an equivalent amount of fresh bison and the salt was added to ensure that the nutritional requirements for puppies and pregnant/nursing females were met.
_


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

BusyBeards said:


> My response about the High Prairie dry formula:
> _
> Thank you for your inquiry. These formula changes were made last May/June. The fresh venison was replaced with an equivalent amount of fresh bison and the salt was added to ensure that the nutritional requirements for puppies and pregnant/nursing females were met.
> _


It's funny that they advertised "now with more bison" on the bag...but not "now with less venison". Idk, it's just funny they were using it as a selling point when it's replacing another high quality ingredient. 

As for the salt, does anyone know if it's true that puppies and pregant/nursing dogs need extra salt?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Crystal's breeder got back pretty much the same thing:



> Thank you for your inquiry.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that you are not still getting the same results with your dogs' coats and stools that you once did.
> 
> ...


I have to say, I am pleased that they write everyone back quickly and that they don't have some standard cut and paste response. 

I do wonder _why_ nursing moms and more active dogs require more salt, though.


----------



## BusyBeards (Mar 15, 2009)

Crantastic said:


> Crystal's breeder got back pretty much the same thing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes - I got the same explanation regarding the addition of salt. And when I asked about the salt and maintenance for adult dogs, I also got a quick response saying the salt content was safe for adults too. And this is from their vet.


----------



## Everyday Miracles (Nov 14, 2010)

I am fairly certain that in human nutrition pregnant and nursing women need more potassium (which is a salt) but I've never heard sodium. Very strange. Has anybody contacted their vet about this? I'm calling mine today to make a follow up appointment, so I can inquire while I have them on the phone.


----------



## BusyBeards (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks like just good old table salt has high sodium, but has a good bit of potassium, calcium, fluoride-

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/spices-and-herbs/216/2


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I only need to eat 100 CUPS of salt to meet my potassium requirement for the day? I will pass, thank you very much!


----------



## Erin2854 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hmm interesting, I will have to look into this. We sell a LOT of TOTW at work and I haven't had anyone mention any changes in their dogs. I have had other foods when different batches are lighter/darker kibble (customers have asked me about this) and after talking to a few reps, they told me that it's from the color of the skin of the potatos. If it's a batch with lighter or darker skin, it affects the color of the food. And there is a venison shortage in the pet industry..Alot of venison foods are coming in out of stock or we are getting notes that certain foods are either very limited or discontinued. Our Nature's Variety raw frozen in venison was actually discontinued last year but yesterday we got a fax stating that it is now back in production and available. I went to another store which sells ZiWiPeak and there was a sign in front of the foods apologizing for the shortage of their venison flavor as it's very limited right now. Would probably explain why TOTW cut back on it in their food.


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

Just for everyone's inormation - glutamate is not monosodium glutamate - two entierely different chemicals. Glutamate is necessary for the body, both caninine and human.


----------



## dogclass (Feb 16, 2011)

> Thank you for your inquiry. These formula changes were made last May/June. The fresh venison was replaced with an equivalent amount of fresh bison and the salt was added to ensure that the nutritional requirements for puppies and pregnant/nursing females were met.


I just wanted to bump this post to see if other information has come up. So, is the amount of salt ok? TOTW doesn't list sodium in their nutritional information online. Is sodium levels suppose to be around .3% according to feeding standards?


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

dogclass said:


> I just wanted to bump this post to see if other information has come up. So, is the amount of salt ok? TOTW doesn't list sodium in their nutritional information online. Is sodium levels suppose to be around .3% according to feeding standards?


I don't have any more information in that regard, but Sydney has been on TOTW High Prairie (new formula) for a few months now and seems to be doing just swell on it.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't have any more info, either. For a while I was going to switch the dogs off TOTW, but they do so well on it that I am sticking with it for now.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, I kept Crystal on it and she's doing fine. She does drink lots of water, but I don't think it's an excessive amount, and she has no skin/coat/digestive issues, so I'm keeping her on the food. I switch between formulas every time she finishes a bag.


----------



## dogclass (Feb 16, 2011)

I didn't tell my girlfriend about the salt in the food, and she said she did notice that our dog is drinking more water and seems also to have more poop. The increased water intake is definitely true since we've started TOTW. We've transitioned to 3/4 cup TOTW and 1/4 cup Fromm by this point. I'll post a reply to this thread, and to one I started on the same topic, if I receive a response from TOTW.


----------



## dogclass (Feb 16, 2011)

Interesting. From this 2007 review of TOTW Wild Wetlands formula, the reviewer listed the sodium content as "Sodium Maximum 0.3"

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/461589/food_review_taste_of_the_wild_wetlands.html?cat=53

Looking at the TOTW website and TOTW actual label, they no longer list the sodium in their food. It seems that they've changed their labeling practices on listing sodium sometime after 2007?

I've asked them, but have not received any response about sodium content in their food. It's been over a week.

edit:
I was browsing some of the other grain-free foods out there, and it seems Canidae grain free series (pure elements, pure earth, and pure sky...) also has salt pretty high in the list of ingredients, at least in two of the formulas. The one that doesn't list salt specifically has "natural flavor" in its place. Can salt be listed as "natural flavor"? Again, they don't list sodium chloride in the analysis.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Shoot & I was going to switch to TOTW, I think the one the feed store carries is the pacific (the one with the salmon & potato). Should I still switch? I'm feeding a brand called exclusive which according to dog food analysis is a 4 star food. TOTW is a six star food, practically on the top of the 6 star list.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

dogdragoness said:


> Shoot & I was going to switch to TOTW, I think the one the feed store carries is the pacific (the one with the salmon & potato). Should I still switch? I'm feeding a brand called exclusive which according to dog food analysis is a 4 star food. TOTW is a six star food, practically on the top of the 6 star list.


Honestly, I've just kept on feeding it and have had no problems. Sydney has done great on it both before and after the changes.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

My gang has been eating the Pacific Stream for about 1 month now. Before this, they were eating Natural Balance LIDs (Pot. & Duck or Swt. Pot. & Fish) since Dec. I do put water in their food and a can topper of some kind (I vary these). I have not noticed any more drinking on this food than on any other they've been on. So far, so good........but, on a side note, at first I had a 5lb. bag to get them used to eating it (bought this bag at my local pet specialty store), then I bought a 15lb. bag from my local Tractor Supply and they're just finishing it up. In the meantime, I got a fantastic deal on a 30lb. bag for 25.00 from a local store that delivers to your home for free (it was a groupon deal)! I would normally never buy a bag this big, but just couldn't pass this up lol. I just opened the big bag to mix it in with what was left of the 15lb. bag and it's slightly lighter in color?? The dogs ate it fine and it doesn't smell any different really. Other than the color being a little lighter, it seems the same. I've heard that because it is a "natural" food that the colors may vary slightly from batch to batch, but Idk.
This is the first time I've ever tried TOTW because I had heard some reviews that spoke of inconsistencies. But, I can say that so far the dogs are doing okay on the food. I will only use the Pacific Stream or the new Sierra Mountain (not sure about this one yet, though, because they've never really had lamb) because I like the protein percentages. I have older dogs and a couple with food intolerances and skin allergies. I sure hope they continue to do well on it because I really like the cost and the ingredients are good, too.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

StellaLucyDesi said:


> I just opened the big bag to mix it in with what was left of the 15lb. bag and it's slightly lighter in color?? The dogs ate it fine and it doesn't smell any different really. Other than the color being a little lighter, it seems the same. I've heard that because it is a "natural" food that the colors may vary slightly from batch to batch, but Idk.


I've been told that the color varies based upon the pigment of the potato skins in your particular batch. It shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Ok, I have been researching TOTW on their site & they have so many formulas. Which one would be the best for a working active dog that uses a lot of energy? She also itches a lot, so I think she might be allergic to grain or something, she is on frontline so she has no fleas that could be causing the itching.

Also, all there foods are ALS, so the puppy could eat it too, right?


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

dogdragoness said:


> Ok, I have been researching TOTW on their site & they have so many formulas. Which one would be the best for a working active dog that uses a lot of energy? She also itches a lot, so I think she might be allergic to grain or something, she is on frontline so she has no fleas that could be causing the itching.
> 
> Also, all there foods are ALS, so the puppy could eat it too, right?


The High Prairie and Wetlands formula's are higher protein (maybe higher fat?) than the other two (forget what they're called but fish based and lamb based) if you're interested in that. 

Right now we're finishing up a bag of High Prairie. It certainly has helped Sydney's itchiness, but I really can't say for sure whether she had an allergy or if the higher fat content is what helped. I'll probably rotate through all the flavors.

It is ALS and would be fine for any puppy except giant breeds. I'm not well versed in their dietary needs but something about the calcium/phosphorus ratio makes their bones grow too fast or something like that.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

The lamb is Sierra Mountain and is 25% protein (my two are on that one). The Pacific Stream (salmon) is also at around 25%. 

Gracie has been on TOTW since she was 6 months old. It was the only food she would eat. She really likes the High Prarie, but vet wants her on nothing higher than 25% protein to help with urinary issues and such. So we stick to the lamb (she does not care for fish flavored food).


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> Shoot & I was going to switch to TOTW, I think the one the feed store carries is the pacific (the one with the salmon & potato). Should I still switch? I'm feeding a brand called exclusive which according to dog food analysis is a 4 star food. TOTW is a six star food, practically on the top of the 6 star list.


My dogs do great on the Pacific Stream (fish based). I have one dog with chicken allergies and the Wetlands does have chicken, and the High Plains gave her fierce gas (though since they're replaced the venison with bison I might re-visit it. Since most of my dogs are older, I don't really want the extra protein though. So may try the lamb. TOTW is one of the few higher quality foods that doesn't contain rosemary, which I've learned not to feed my epileptic dog. The others are Solid Gold (availability issues and over-priced, IMO) and Fromms (which none of my dogs looked particularly good on.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Ok I think I'm going to do it, I'm about half way down on her old food now, I'll buy a small bay of TOTW & mix it in, I'll buy two so I can do the same with the pup when her food gets low.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Willowy said:


> I was always of the understanding that any ingredient listed after the fat is in very small quantities. And every living creature needs a certain amount of salt. So is it really a problem? IDK. They should list the sodium content per serving in milligrams like people food, LOL.


I don't know if this has already been said or not.. But I'll chime in anyway. The AAFCO does not allow foods to contain more than 1% salt, (anything after the salt is less than 1%) I doubt that amount of salt could have such an impact.. maybe there is something else that changed?


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Crantastic said:


> We feed our cats TotW, too. Ugh. Did the members keep track of the batch number/best before date/whatever on the "bad" bags?


My cats are doing fine on TOTW


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I wouldn't be worried about salt. Orijen has sea salt in a lot of their formulas and I've never had any problems when I was feeding it. 

Not sure about the TOTW changes though because I don't feed it but it's very interesting to read about.

Edit: Regarding the color of different batches...

I've fed 7 bags of Acana now and each one was a bit darker or lighter in color. No bag has been the same color so I don't think that has anything to do with the formula changes.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Within the next couple of days I will get it & tell you guys how they do, thanks for all your input, you guys are a doG send


----------

